# Malted Cider/wine



## depatbrewing (10/10/11)

alright so this is what i did.

i wanna know what it will taste like if some one can give me a clue.

im not that experienced in brewing but the ciders i have made are crap and the wines are brillient.

i started with 

15lt just juice apple

500gr malt 

3.250kg of dextrose

2 cinnamon stick

1 pinch of allspice

1 quarter of a clove

ok i used enough water to dissolve the dextrose and malt in boiling water (that was a wonderful smell).

then boiled two cups of water and added the allspice clove and cinnamon sticks to it, to let them steep.

while the dex and malt mixture was still warm i threw that and the juice together.

after half an hour i added the now room temp clove cinnamon and allspice mix to the fermenter.

my O.G turned out to be around 1.130, though i still had undissolved sugars at the bottom of the fementer.

now fermenting in about 12 at night to 18-22 during the day.

any suggestion on the taste lol


----------



## DUANNE (10/10/11)

rocket fuel?


----------



## KudaPucat (10/10/11)

depat said:


> alright so this is what i did.
> 
> i wanna know what it will taste like if some one can give me a clue.
> 
> ...




what yeast did you use?
Unless you used a champagne yeast, I'm expecting this will have some residual sweetness... it's quite a heavy brew. it'll be 12% minimum I'd expect


----------



## depatbrewing (10/10/11)

KudaPucat said:


> what yeast did you use?
> Unless you used a champagne yeast, I'm expecting this will have some residual sweetness... it's quite a heavy brew. it'll be 12% minimum I'd expect





cider yeast and yes some of the aim is rocket fuel lol but seriously hows this gonna turn out

there was no maker on the packet of cider yeast either it just had a batch number on the back and cider yeast printed on the front (very annoying the brew bloke wouldnt tell me who made it either)


----------



## KudaPucat (12/10/11)

depat said:


> cider yeast and yes some of the aim is rocket fuel lol but seriously hows this gonna turn out
> 
> there was no maker on the packet of cider yeast either it just had a batch number on the back and cider yeast printed on the front (very annoying the brew bloke wouldnt tell me who made it either)


Without knowing the yeast, I simply can't help you.
If it goes dry (as many cidres do - but they only start @ OG=1040) then it will be good, but undrinkable for 24 months.
If you keep it up near FG=1030-1040 then it'll be drinkable in 2 months, good in 6.
It's a moving scale in between. It depends on how you like your drinks to taste. Most low ABV wine yeasts will stop you at 1.015 or thereabouts, which is good for a quick drinking cyser @ 14% - this will also age very well. champagne yeast will take it completely dry and give you 17.5%
If you stop it before 10% then it wont lay down well, as it lacks the protection of alcohol, but then, it's a small batch, so you could just drink it to avoid this issue ;-)


----------



## depatbrewing (11/11/11)

well good news it came out at about 18% and tastes freaken awesome now for it to carbonate and then age a little


----------



## Wimmig (12/11/11)

3 ~ kg of dextrose. 

Good god.


----------

